# My IBS story..



## LaurenLives (Nov 26, 2012)

It's my first time on any of these support groups or stuff like this, so I'm going to start like everyone else and explain my story.

I've had IBS ever since I was a little girl, in fact, I don't think I can remember back to a time where I didn't have it.
It has been a struggle since I started my first day of Junior High.
See, when you're little, it's expected that you go to the bathroom a couple times a day, which is why I was never embarrassed about it until people started realizing that, me having to go to the bathroom, isn't normal.

I'm in my Freshman year of High School and I still struggle with having to wonder when my next attack will be.
Will it be in class? During passing time? When i'm running in gym? _During_ lunch? _After_ lunch? I get anxious just thinking about it because no matter what, I can't escape these thoughts. I sometimes have panic attacks, stressing about it too much.

Everyone's pain is different, and mine differs. 50% of the time, i'll be able to finish my meal without having to excuse myself. The other 50%, I have to interupt dinner to rush to the bathroom. I have never had constipation with my IBS, because it goes straight through me. Once you've had it for a while, your stomach makes up these weird $$$$$$ing rules, and I'm telling you _weird. _Mine are like this..
-I cannot smell dinner foods in the morning, or I will hurl.
-I can't eat a lot, or I will be heading to the bathroom as soon as I finish.
-I can't, in ANY circumstances, consume ANY dairy. (Oh yeah, did I tell you i'm lactose intolerant as well?)
-I can't even think about eating fast food before I go somewhere in public, because I will have a panic attack before I finish my meal.
-A nice piece of pie to wash my delicious meal down? HAH, you're funny.

All of the stress and anxiety started in 7th grade, I was 11 years old. I remember, like clockwork, everytime I ate a snack or ate lunch, there would be Lauren, headed to the bathroom! I would always use all of my bathroom passes by the first two weeks and I always had to either be late, or leave class. I never told my mom because I didn't want to worry her that I was doing bad in school, physically; but indeed I was.

This torture lasted me the whole school year until 8th grade when I couldn't take it anymore. The first immediate outburst I had was in 7th hour, French (Mind you, the hour right after lunch). I was sitting there, taking notes, when all of a sudden, that excruciating pain hit my stomach and I felt myself double over in my chair. I had raised my hand and asked to use the restroom and of course, my teacher said no. I remember sitting there, trying to endure the pain that was hitting me. I was white in the face like I was getting ready to puke and my hands were clammy because I was trying to concentrate so hard not to feel the pain. I then felt it was necessary to get up and walk out. My mom told my teachers and nurse what was wrong with me and that I need to go to the bathroom whenever I needed to.

I didn't start telling people until Freshman year. I first told my friend Jasmin about everything, and she was there to comfort me and tell me that she didn't think different of me. I informed my friend Alanna, and she's my comedic side of this whole thing. She makes it into a joke to where it's not hurtful. It's amazing what friends will do in order to keep you comfortable with them.

My whole family have been so supportive of me and of my problems, they act as fast as they can when I tell them that I have to 'go'. I'm so lucky to have family members like them 

Whoever is reading this; You're not alone, and I know what it's like to have IBS. I've had it for all my life and i've suffered with the weird looks, the embarrassing multiple trips to the bathroom, the living in fear. I know what it's like and I want to help you. If you need any help, please talk to me and we can share our experiences. I'll be your person to vent to <3

-LaurenLives


----------



## Randi Clark (Nov 27, 2012)

I am seventeen and in your same boat. Like you I can't have any dairy because I am lactose intolerant. School stinks for me and at my school you can only miss eleven days a semester. I have five weeks left and I have missed ten days. I, to this day have not told my boyfriend whom I have been with for over a year. On several occasions I have had to leave his family functions because I would have to go to the bathroom so frequently. It is so embarrassing. I know exactly how you feel and it definitely sucks.


----------

